
Machine Learning Is Fun Part 4: Modern Face Recognition with Deep Learning - Ianvdl
https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-part-4-modern-face-recognition-with-deep-learning-c3cffc121d78
======
Feneric
The sample run on the video frame-by-frame is pretty fun and worth watching.

